# Bald spot from scratching/biting



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha has always bit her knee to scratch it, at first I figured it was ok, never thought much of it, I've never seen a flee and it's always the same spot.

I haven't seen her doing it much lately but now she has a bald spot, not sure how much this should concern me so I come to the experts:


----------



## Jax111408 (Feb 25, 2010)

*nu stock*

my pit got a bad rash...pimples on his mouth legs chest belly,and was loosing hair. i didnt kno what to do cause i dint have the money for a vet. symtoms online lead me to belive it was pyodermas. my girl's grandfather bred charpays (<-sp?) for years and he suggested nu-stock. he gave me a 1/2 tube. the stuff STINKS. get it anywhere and that smell is perminant. im on my 6th day, 2 applications. and the stuff is working! its amazing. everything almost cleared after 3 days execpt his lips. but thats cause he licked his mouth. im still sort of secptical but so far im shocked and am def. ordering more. so for anyone with a dog with skin probs, nu stock may be the remedy. ..just wish it dint stink so bad. check out there website


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Get a small thing of Benadryl Cream and spread it on the bald spot after a bath. If it's not cleared up in a couple of days try seeking professional help. Akasha gets this seasonally and its usually do to her allergy of grass (usually under her armpits). We've actually trained her to stop itching on command.


----------



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

My girl Winter has the same thing, I'm wondering if it's mange, last time I took her to the vet he said to wait and see if it clears up, if not then he'll do a skin scrape next visit. We have an appointment for next visit on 03/13. But I'll try the benedryl before that I'm thinking.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to all!

I am going to see if I can have a vet look at her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much yet, I would recommend using Nu-stock for a few weeks and it should clear up. If it gets worse at any time go to the vet but if it was my dog I would not waste that kind of money yet for a little spot like that. nu-stock it great!
Here is the smaller tube
NU-STOCK MANGE MEDICINE RED SARCOPTIC MANGE 12OZ. TUBE - eBay (item 110488086831 end time Mar-01-10 07:16:37 PST)

This is the big one
Nu-Stock Red Mange All Purpose Salve 'Now in Tube' - eBay (item 120453880926 end time Mar-27-10 07:47:03 PDT)


----------

